# Just Ordered My Trail-or-Park!



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

First post! Been reading for a while, just hadn't posted yet 

So, I'm really excited... I just ordered my Trail-or-Park frame in Raw Chromoly. Can't wait to get it.

Now it's time to start spec'ing parts! It'll be a couple months before the build is complete, but I'm stoked!

I posted this over at bikeforums.net, but it's cool that this forum has a dedicated Urban/DJ forum. My current park bike is a hand-me-down, so I have been out of the parts circle for a while now. If anyone has suggustions on wheels/hubs, cranks, I'd be appreciative! I was actually thinking of just going with the Revolution wheelset that Transition offers, but it seems a lot of people also like the SingleTrack, and S-Type. I can't seem to locate many S-Types around though. As far as forks go, I'm thinking rigid for the initial build 

Anyway, just wanted to share 

*=========================================
Build progress:*

*Frame:* Transition Trail-or-Park Medium - Raw Chromoly
*Fork:* DMR Trailblade2 20mm Through-axle
*Stem:* Deity 31.8mm
*Handlebars:* Deity 31.8mm
*Headset:* FSA Pig
*Wheelset:* Atomlab Pimp Rims w/G.I. Hubs. SS rear hub (10mm x 135mm), 20mm through-axle front.
*Tires:* Holy Roller 2.4
*Crankset:* Deity 170mm
*Chainring/Freewheel:* TREE 33t / 16t Freewheel
*Pedals:* Crank Bros. 50/50
*Brakes:* Avid Juicy 7's 160mm rotors
*Seatpost:* Thomson Elite
*Seat:* Funn

*Initial photos of the frame:*


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

*lucky you..*

I've been scoping that frame for a while, it looks so sick..

If i only had the cash, tell us how it goes. I'm real envious.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, been waiting a while for it. It doesn't feel like it's really on it's way yet... Haha.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

nice. doint get singletracks if your planning on doing street or park. i'd only use those for pure dirt jumps. And correct me if im wrong, arent s-types and mtx's the same rims basically? You might have better luck searching for those. those revolutions look cool, also check out atomlab complete wheels. For cranks, a bmx style, that uses bmx sprocket. odys wombolts, deity, stolen, the list goes on.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

i'm thinking about building one up myself in a few months

i reckon i'll go with the azonic outlaw wheelset (same as the transition revolution i believe).. for cranks i am considering some eastern 720's


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions cummings... I'm not sure about the MTX vs. S-Types, but I mainly just want to start out cheaper and eventually upgrade. I'm going to look into the cranks you mentioned as well.

Jasevr4... I was just on Azonic's site, those look nice, and yeah, they look just like the Revolutions...


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

tight, ur gonna love it. im in love w/ mine, and i just got white Transition revolution wheelset w/ the SS rear hub, they are so light comparered to my S-Types on my Stinky. Yes the S-Type and teh MTX rim is teh exact same thing, the S-Type is just the OEM version


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Awesome dude... I think I am actually going to end up with the Revolution wheelset as well. Where'd you pick 'em up from?

What cranks are you running by the way?


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

What are everyone's thoughts on the 2.20 Holy Roller vs. the 2.40?


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

KiLO said:


> Awesome dude... I think I am actually going to end up with the Revolution wheelset as well. Where'd you pick 'em up from?
> 
> What cranks are you running by the way?


i got the wheels from www.dropnzone.com there great guys to work w/.
im running Deity cranks (black)


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

2.2 in the back, 2.4 up front..


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

KiLO said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on the 2.20 Holy Roller vs. the 2.40?


I have been considering the same. I ran a 2.4 DMR Moto RT's but sometimes on longer rides I could notice the extra drag. So I was wondering if the tires would help accelrate quicker or make you a little faster, but then the thinner tire is less stable right?


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

The frame has arrived... I'm really happy with the Raw Chromoly color... Very nice. Finish on this thing is impressive. I'll try and get some pics later...

Got a DMR Trailblade2 on the way as well... Should have the build complete in about a month...


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

The pictures don't do it justice...

**Edit... See first post for photos**


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

looks RAW dude, I dig it!
keep us posted on your build... should be sick.


also, I just want to clear up some mis-information posted above... the TBC Revolution is nowhere near being the same wheelset as the Azonic Outlaw??? how does this rumor continue to be passed around without being killed?!
Also, the MTX is the welded version, and the S-Type is the pinned oem version (not as strong...) and they are not heavy rims at all, probably right inbetween the TBC 32 and 36 revolution.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks dude, and thanks for the note on the wheels. I will probably just end up getting the 36mm Revolution set... Still debating on the 2.2" vs. 2.4" Holy Roller thing though...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

KiLO said:


> Thanks dude, and thanks for the note on the wheels. I will probably just end up getting the 36mm Revolution set... Still debating on the 2.2" vs. 2.4" Holy Roller thing though...


the 36mm is pretty damn wide for street/dj, but would be nice for the 36 spoke stiffness... I personally think I might steer towards the 32 revo's for dj... but your choice, I don't know your size, or if you case a lot, etc... and as for the tire thing, I'd say listen to fiddy in his post above... 2.4 front and 2.2 rear would be solid. or, even if you go the drag racing rims, the 2.2 would spread out nicely into a good size for front and rear. remember, we aren't doing tractor pulls here, so you don't need a big fat oversized slick in the back.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, definitely all good points... That's the reason I'm debating... I weigh about 210lbs., so I'm thinking that the extra width and stiffness might be an advantage for me. Do you think the 32mm 32h Revolutions would be good for someone my size? I actually don't do much DJ, it's mostly street and park riding...

Oh, and something interesting... If you look on Transition's website, they actually spec a 2.4" Holy Roller F/R if you were to buy the complete bike from them...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

KiLO said:


> Yeah, definitely all good points... That's the reason I'm debating... I weigh about 210lbs., so I'm thinking that the extra width and stiffness might be an advantage for me. Do you think the 32mm 32h Revolutions would be good for someone my size? I actually don't do much DJ, it's mostly street and park riding...


hmm, well, in that case, maybe go the 36 route. I have actually tweaked more rims riding street than DJ, cuz of all the hard edges on hang-ups... I don't ride park much, since I don't have one local or anywhere near here, but I would imagine it's a similar situation unless you are always smooth and flowy... but the 36'ers would give you some extra peace of mind probably... Just remember to keep your rear tire pumped, (well, in your case with a rigid fork, the front too) up to super high PSI, like around 70-80+ so you don't get pinch flats and dent the rim. :thumbsup:


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Forsure... Good call. Thanks for the info man, much appreciated!

It's funny, because 70-80PSI just doesn't sound like much when I pump my road tires up to like 110ish... haha...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice!!!!


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Just ordered a Deity Stem and Some Deity Bars... 

Decided to just make this a build progress thread as well, so I updated the first post...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

KiLO said:


> Just ordered a Deity Stem and Some Deity Bars...
> 
> Decided to just make this a build progress thread as well, so I updated the first post...


For rims have a loot at Atomlab's Pimp and PimpLite, also mavic's EX721 and EX729. Get some nice 3-piece cromo cranks that'll last. Go for a nashbar singlespeed hub, they're going way cheap(35$) right now can I hear they are pretty nice!

Keep us posted!


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the note and suggestions! I will check out those wheels.

I was thinking of picking up the Deity 170mm cranks (these)... That or the DMR Crisis perhaps...


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey man.. Frame looks awesome!

What seatpost do you think you'll get? I'm having trouble finding one that will fit the ToP.. maybe I'm looking at the wrong places?


----------



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

Jaservr4,

Thomson makes a 30.0mm and Transition has their own proprietary 30.0mm post as well. .


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, if I can afford it once I get all my other components, I was going to see about getting Thomson... But if not, the Transition one will probably be what I end up with


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

ive got a raceface evolve seatpost on my morphine that is 30.0


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

race face 
diabolus or evolve seatpost


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok, forgive me for my ignorance... Can pretty much any wheelset take either presta or schrader valve tubes? The Revolution wheelset for example? I am pretty sure that's the case, but wanted to confirm with you guys...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

KiLO said:


> Ok, forgive me for my ignorance... Can pretty much any wheelset take either presta or schrader valve tubes? The Revolution wheelset for example? I am pretty sure that's the case, but wanted to confirm with you guys...


Revolution can take either if you wished... 
but a rim that is drilled for presta only cannot fit a schrader, but you'll be hard pressed to see any good mtn rims (besides xc race) that are not drilled for schrader. You'll be all set. Although, I don't see much benefit in prestas... (even though I used to run them a lot in the mid 90's... just get the schraders and keep it simple, easier to find tubes and air up at gas stations on the way to the trailhead, etc...


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Ah good point... Schrader is gonna be the way to go for a bike that I will be riding mostly street...


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

So over the course of the week, the following stuff has showed up at my door, and I'm very excited... 

- Deity stem and handlebars
- DMR Trailblade2 Fork
- 2.4 Holy Rollers and Welter Weight Tubes
- Deity Cranks
- Lizard Skin Lock-Ons
- Thomson Seatpost

All I have left to order are wheels, brakes and pedals... then I gotta figure out what gear ratio I'm running for the SS set up.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Aight, bit the bullet and ordered the wheels today.

Atomlab Pimp rims laced to Atomlab G.I. hubs. Single speed rear hub and 20mm front. Can't wait to get this thing built man!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

KiLO said:


> Aight, bit the bullet and ordered the wheels today.
> 
> Atomlab Pimp rims laced to Atomlab G.I. hubs. Single speed rear hub and 20mm front. Can't wait to get this thing built man!


You'll be happy with this wheelset, for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

That's an incredible looking frame...


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks guys... It's coming together quicker than I thought it would forsure - probably because I'm working so much. Overtime = more money for bike parts 

Hopefully by the time I get it built I'll have some more time and I can get out and ride it!


----------



## bic ningley (Feb 20, 2007)

KiLO said:


> Thanks guys... It's coming together quicker than I thought it would forsure - probably because I'm working so much. Overtime = more money for bike parts
> 
> Hopefully by the time I get it built I'll have some more time and I can get out and ride it!


haha, thats the spirit. i have been working 3 jobs for the past few months, in hope to save more money. but i end up spending even more money on bikes... :madman:


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

what pedals and brakes are you getting?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

wanna buy a used juicy 7?


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

fiddy_ryder said:


> wanna buy a used juicy 7?


Quite possible  PM me with some more info and maybe some pics?

Pedals I'm still totally up in the air about. I have a set of ollllllld triple traps, but I don't want to use them. I considered it, but every time I see those cages my shins scream "NO! Don't do it! Don't do it!"...

I was thinking of trying out the Transition Step Downs, but I'm kinda leaning toward the Syncros Mental right now... I have a friend that uses them and likes them.

Mentals:


----------



## 97tjguzzy (Jun 8, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> also, I just want to clear up some mis-information posted above... the TBC Revolution is nowhere near being the same wheelset as the Azonic Outlaw??? how does this rumor continue to be passed around without being killed?!.


so where did you get this information?

I have talked to kevin and kyle at transition,they say the revolution wheelset uses the same hubs and rims as the outlaws just a different builder...i have been searching all over this forum and ridemonkey to find out what the scoop is, then i called transition and talked to them...they said its the same rim and hub as the outlaws...but hell if I know...whats goin on?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

97tjguzzy said:


> so where did you get this information?
> 
> I have talked to kevin and kyle at transition, the revolution wheelset uses the same hubs and rims as the outlaws just a different builder. its no rumor buddy...:thumbsup:


are you serious? which kevin and kyle did you speak with? :skep: I don't think they would feed you the wrong information... maybe they just said it was very comparable to, not exactly the same? I don't know...

Alright now, I spoke with them as well. The TBC wheels are produced by Kinlin, an outsourced manufacturer (nothin' wrong, goin' global is where it's at anyway:thumbsup: ), and not to mention the fact that even if nobody had heard this direct from them in the first place, looking at it from a completely mechanical standpoint it's quite obvious they are different. 
Outlaws use Alex Supra D rims: 31.7mm wide (~32), 36holes, welded seam. 
Which TBC Revolution wheelset has 36holes and a ~32mm rim?  
And as for the hubs, which Revolution wheelset has a 20mm to 9mm QR convertible front hub? I never saw it. What about the 9mm QR to 12mm thru axle 135mm rear hub? hmmm... 
TBC uses the kinlin rims and I believe Joytech hubs, which are not convertible, only option there is between the 32 and 36 spoke, as well as the 150 on the larger size.

Both are super solid wheelsets! I'd be glad to rock either, but in my case, I went outlaw as I needed 12mm X 135mm rear thru-axle for my sinister. TBC has the option of size and spokes, as well as now in color, but not the convertible hubs.
Azonic has the option of QR front and rear or 20mm/12mm thru rear, all 36 hole and all the Alex Surpa D rims. No wider version available.
Both on the market for killer prices, esp. for how solid they are and at a good weight, I'm glad the market has seen these wheels come in, we needed these options bad! But they are MOST DEFINITELY DIFFERENT wheelsets.
btw-, I'm not trying to sound like a dick here, just trying to lay to rest misinformation, so no worries, just gotta recognize. :thumbsup:


----------



## 97tjguzzy (Jun 8, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> are you serious? which kevin and kyle did you speak with? :skep: I don't think they would feed you the wrong information... maybe they just said it was very comparable to, not exactly the same? I don't know...
> 
> Alright now, I spoke with them as well. The TBC wheels are produced by Kinlin, an outsourced manufacturer (nothin' wrong, goin' global is where it's at anyway:thumbsup: ), and not to mention the fact that even if nobody had heard this direct from them in the first place, looking at it from a completely mechanical standpoint it's quite obvious they are different.
> Outlaws use Alex Supra D rims: 31.7mm wide (~32), 36holes, welded seam.
> ...


hey man, i was hoping for exactly this actually, i have actually been searching for all of your threads on this topic about outlaws and the TBC because i had read they were the same and they werent...today while talking to Kevin he told me they were the same as the outlaw hubs and rims they just used a different builder...Im not arguing with you, just telling you what they told me today around 3pm easter standard but i do believe you because i have read a few of your other posts about rim widths and spoke number differing...I actually just ordered some 32 hole revolutions in red today but i had to get them from a tbc dealer that had them on a floor model because the revolutions are on backorder everywhere as are the outlaws.

also if anyone ever has any questions about this topic just search for outlaws...:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

97tjguzzy said:


> hey man, i was hoping for exactly this actually, i have actually been searching for all of your threads on this topic about outlaws and the TBC because i had read they were the same and they werent...today while talking to Kevin he told me they were the same as the outlaw hubs and rims they just used a different builder...Im not arguing with you, just telling you what they told me today around 3pm easter standard but i do believe you because i have read a few of your other posts about rim widths and spoke number differing...I actually just ordered some 32 hole revolutions in red today but i had to get them from a tbc dealer that had them on a floor model because the revolutions are on backorder everywhere as are the outlaws.
> 
> also if anyone ever has any questions about this topic just search for outlaws...:thumbsup:


excellent, congrats on scoring a solid set of shred hoops! hot rod red too, very cool.

but, just curious... while searching for those old posts, did you happen to find the one where I quoted an email from TBC? forgot if it was from kevin or kyle exactly, but it was one of them who explained it... and I am not the only one who they have explained it to either...


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Aight... Brakes are ordered! Got some Juicy 7's for a pretty good price on ebaY.

Pedals, chainring, chain, and I'm ready to build.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok guys, I need your help. I did a quick search, but couldn't find anything concrete on the subject of chainrings.

What are my options for chainrings with the Deity cranks? I ordered a single speed rear G.I. hub and put a 16t freewheel on it. I was going to probably do a 32t front chainring, but I don't know what type to get or anything like that. My question is mainly about types of chainrings, not ratios. I think I've got the ratio part down. Also, I'm kinda clueless about chains.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

KiLO said:


> Ok guys, I need your help. I did a quick search, but couldn't find anything concrete on the subject of chainrings.
> 
> What are my options for chainrings with the Deity cranks? I ordered a single speed rear G.I. hub and put a 16t freewheel on it. I was going to probably do a 32t front chainring, but I don't know what type to get or anything like that. My question is mainly about types of chainrings, not ratios. I think I've got the ratio part down. Also, I'm kinda clueless about chains.


With the deity you can use any bmx sprocket/chainwheel that is compatible with 19mm (Deity uses 19mm 48spline profile standard). so just about ANY! most come as 22mm, but use a little adapter top-hat washer.

That said, with your ratio, I'd look heavily into an older TREE Original in 33t. There is a black one on ebay right now that I was just watching actually, and for cheap!
Most everybody today is steering towards 28t and smaller for micro-drive, so the slightly larger ones don't get bid on or purchased as often anymore and go on sale. So check that tree for sure, they are the standard by which others are often compared.
Or, look into maybe an odyssey vermont, or a little bit cheaper and super light and stout at the same time, the Superstar pimp, but I'm not sure if that is available over 30t, which you don't want as it would result in a ratio that is too easy.... 
There are many options out there though, mine are only recommendations. :thumbsup: 
let's hear which route you choose though


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

You're a life saver man. Seriously glad you're around! I'm gonna go check out that one on ebaY right now (as long as you don't mind me sniping you on it)


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

KiLO said:


> You're a life saver man. Seriously glad you're around! I'm gonna go check out that one on ebaY right now (as long as you don't mind me sniping you on it)


Hey no prob. man! I'm a bike mech. dork, that's why I'm on this frickin' website.  
and yeah, go ahead on that auction, I don't need it, and it'll keep me from that impulse bidding that the gf is always complaining about, haha...

Funny thing is, I actually already have a black 33t Tree original sitting around. I'd offer it to you, but it was a failed attempt at cnc reprofiling it for a 9spd chain, but it didn't work out correctly, so it's just wall art now. too bad.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Ah, sweet... Right on! Well I appreciate the input and I'll post up what I decide on when I get it goin'... 

What are your thoughts on chains?


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

Sram Chains are pretty strong. but for SS i personaly would like a real nice all 1/2link chain, but thats just personal prefforance. speaking of which (srry for this thread jack) anyone know any good 1/2links chains, i and many of my friends have tried KMC 1/2links and they always snap.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Sombrio69 said:


> Sram Chains are pretty strong. but for SS i personaly would like a real nice all 1/2link chain, but thats just personal prefforance. speaking of which (srry for this thread jack) anyone know any good 1/2links chains, i and many of my friends have tried KMC 1/2links and they always snap.


Cool, thanks for the input... Not a thread jack at all as I'd like to know that info as well!


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

If your snapping 1/2 link chains your either severly overweight or your doing something wrong.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

KiLO said:


> Cool, thanks for the input... Not a thread jack at all as I'd like to know that info as well!


I like my shadow V2, it's beefy strong, but pay for it just a tiny bit in weight, no prob. though. KHE has a half-link chain out too, but I have yet to try it, althought next I might pick up the hollow pin version if I ever have cash laying around (so that means I'm sticking with the shadow for now, haha...). The KMC Pintle is lighter and smaller than the Shadow, but has a "powerlink" type masterlink for installation and removal... Apparantly a few minor probs with that and the pin for it or something, but I'm sure it could do the job fine if you install it properly and aren't doing disasters on cement all day. I think I saw somewhere another company was coming out with one, but I forgot who exactly, or if it was just a rebranded current one...

that said, you don't need a half-link chain. They just help with dialing in your chainstay length and run better on 9t or smaller cogs (which is extremely rare in SS mtb anyway).


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

I also have a 2006 Trail or Park frame I'm starting to build.... Gun Metal Grey Gloss

Frame: Transition Trail or Park
Fork: Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1,2,3, (2005, 2006), Manitou? Pike?
Cranks: 3 piece! Primo? Odissey, Flybikes? 24Seven? Deity is too expensive...
Chainring: BMX Sprocket. Which one? Maybe Deity
Cassette: SS
Bar: Deity
Stem: Deity
Headset: Cane Creek? Hope? Maybe FSA Pig DH Pro. (I want to route the front brake hose/cable through the headset for barspins. what do I need? )
Brakes: Hope Mini ou Juicy 7 front and rear
Rims: 26 " 36h 2mm spokes! Rodi DH, Halo SAS, Funn Misfit....Sun Ringle MTX?
Front hub: 20 mm axle...Atomlab AirCorp ou GI, Hope Pro 2 others...
Rear hub (SS): Atomlab AirCorp ou GI, Hope Pro 2 others...
Tires: Maxxis Holy Roller ou Kenda K-Rad, DMR Moto...
Grips: ODI
Saddle: SDG Freestyle
Saddle post: 30 mm ??? Where? Thompson?
Pedals: ...
Others: Chain Tug/Wheel retention system for horizontal dropouts (hard to find...which, where?)


Help me out. Still in the process of choosing parts. Any input is welcomed!

Thanks


----------



## 97tjguzzy (Jun 8, 2006)

go for outlaws or the tbc revolutions for wheels


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

transitioned said:


> I also have a 2006 Trail or Park frame I'm starting to build.... Gun Metal Grey Gloss
> 
> Frame: Transition Trail or Park
> Fork: Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1,2,3, (2005, 2006), Manitou? Pike?
> ...


Read through this thread, as I've asked some of the same questions... Also, do a quick search, there's a lot of info on these forums 

Also, if you want, create a new thread for your bike build


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

shadow corporation V2 half link chain "THE BEST"


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Wheels and chainring are showing up this week... Should be able to build this thing over the weekend!!! I'm so stoked!!!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

congrats man

keep us posted


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

jasevr4 said:


> congrats man
> 
> keep us posted


Thanks man... been keeping an eye on your build too...


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

KiLO said:


> Thanks man... been keeping an eye on your build too...


I got some deliveries the other day - will post up pics when I get my digital camera back :thumbsup:


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Sick jasevr4! My TREE chainring just showed up today (Thanks BikeSatori )

Tomorrow the wheels show up... And the build begins.... Muahahahaha!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

KiLO said:


> Sick jasevr4! My TREE chainring just showed up today (Thanks BikeSatori )
> 
> Tomorrow the wheels show up... And the build begins.... Muahahahaha!


Hey no need to thank me, I just recommended it! Did you win that one on ebay? Should look so smooth on your ToP! post up pics!


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, I got that one on ebaY, and it was in real good shape actually... Pretty stoked on it.

I actually still don't have pedals, but those can be had at a couple of my LBSs, so I'm good there.

Hopefully there will be some photo ops at the park this weekend


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

I FINALLY got this build finished... Pics tonight


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Sombrio69 said:


> Sram Chains are pretty strong. but for SS i personaly would like a real nice all 1/2link chain, but thats just personal prefforance. speaking of which (srry for this thread jack) anyone know any good 1/2links chains, i and many of my friends have tried KMC 1/2links and they always snap.


The Shadow Conspiracy is good. Put it on correctly and you shouldn't snap it.

That KMC only snaps if you don't properly break/put together....

KiLo That bike looks so sick. I hate you.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Aight peeps... Here's an update. Thanks to Jeff at CycleWerks in Costa Mesa for helping me out with the build.

Took her out for a spin tonight after I shot these photos, and wow, I'm so glad I'm actually riding this thing now. It was worth the wait. This thing flies! On the first bunny hop of the ride I launched off a steep concrete lip around a normal neighborhood spot, and I swear I almost hit myself in the face with my handlebars, haha.

Anyway, I gotta get it out to the park soon... For now, here's the photos... Sorry, the photos aren't that great, I was in a hurry. If you want to see larger photos, you can check them out at my flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mkushin/sets/72157600131286928/


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

KiLO said:


> Aight peeps... Here's an update. Thanks to Jeff at CycleWerks in Costa Mesa for helping me out with the build.
> 
> Took her out for a spin tonight after I shot these photos, and wow, I'm so glad I'm actually riding this thing now. It was worth the wait. This thing flies! On the first bunny hop of the ride I launched off a steep concrete lip around a normal neighborhood spot, and I swear I almost hit myself in the face with my handlebars, haha.
> 
> Anyway, I gotta get it out to the park soon... For now, here's the photos... Sorry, the photos aren't that great, I was in a hurry. If you want to see larger photos, you can check them out at my flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mkushin/sets/72157600131286928/


Very smooth man, looks so clean! I like it! lots of stem spacers though.

And the Tree Orig is lookin' stylee!  glad you picked that one up, it's a nice piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice one man.. turned out real nice.

I completely forgot that you were running rigid!


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

Congrats. Looks great. Can't wait to get mine done.
Can you post the final specs?


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah dude, it rides so nice... I'm lovin' it.

transitioned: The final specs are actually updated in the first post of this thread 

BikeSATORI: I agree... I think I will probably lower stem a bit and remove some of those spacers eventually. Also, I love the Tree... It's a nice chainring.

Also, a note on the fork... I had to put in like 3 or 4 spacers to get the brake calipers over far enough on the Trailblade2... The disc tabs on the fork are about half the width (or less) of the tabs on the frame.


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

i just finished building up my ToP as well!

I'm still waiting on my argyle to come in (having seller troubles). The only difference from the pic is that I switched out the Holzfellers for a proper set of Funn hookas (chromo). I missed the solid 3 pc feel, too much flex for a hardtail.

Also I threw on a 32t black e13 bash and 32t crownwheel. And that got rid of the flex from the chainring...yay!

Also, for the person looking for a seatpost... I think Jensonusa has the FSA FR-270 post in 30.0mm for 40 bucks...and its the same design (2 bolt) as thompson. Its kind of a b**** to get the seat on and adjusted though.


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey guys...Which seatpoast clamp should I use one my 2006 ToP frame...

On the Transition site it reads..."Seatpost: 30.0mm; Seat Clamp: 32.6mm". Is this correct?

I'm having a hard time finding 32.6 clamps. Help me out.


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

the frame should come with the seatpost clamp. mine did. its the one you're talking about. If you dont have a seatpost yet, Jensonusa has the FSA FR-270 seatpost in 30.0mm which is what ya need for like 45 bucks. Or you could get a Thompson for like 30 bucks more.


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm gonna go with the Thompson seatpost, so no problems. But the frame didnt't come with the seatpost clamp...

I think I'll have to call TBC. Can't find 32.6 clamps anywhere...

Thanks.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah... My frame came with the clamp as well... Hit up Transition, they'll get you taken care of.


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah, my 07 frame came with the clamp brand new out of the box. I made sure because I emailed the guys and Kyle told me it was included.

If you bought it new, I'd give Transition a call and see what they say...if you got it used...maybe the guy you bought it from has _other uses_ for an odd sized clamp... :eekster:


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

Bought it new through the importer. No clamp though. Gotta give him a call. Thanks guys.


----------

